# HMPK Spawn....



## PitGurl (Feb 22, 2011)

These two are in the spawn tank now . The pair is from Karen Mac Auley.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Exciting! XD Hope they do well


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Nice looking male...Good luck!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

GORGEOUS PAIR!!!! good luck, hope they spawn :-D


----------



## PitGurl (Feb 22, 2011)

Spawning!!!!!!


----------



## Yaoilover12397 (Aug 12, 2011)

Yay~


----------



## PitGurl (Feb 22, 2011)

They're all done . Female is floating in a cup with some AQ salt and IAL extract. Male is being a good daddy so far and tending his eggs. Poor female got her little fishy butt kicked.


----------



## Yaoilover12397 (Aug 12, 2011)

Aww, poor baby. How many fry do you think you got?


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

Beautiful parents, what sort of numbers have you got?


----------



## PitGurl (Feb 22, 2011)

Not sure, trying not to peek in on dad too much. It's a fairly good amount from what I can tell. They were spawning when I got home from work so I don't know how long they had been at it. I saw them wrap 3 times, each producing eggs. The female did prematurley drop some eggs in her cup yesterday. I don't mind if it's not a large spawn, the less I have to cull the better.


----------



## PitGurl (Feb 22, 2011)

Wed AM- So far so good. Dad is being great. His nest is huge and he's been working on it all night.


----------



## PitGurl (Feb 22, 2011)

Just peeked in with a flashlight and saw tons of eggs. I don't know if he just has them spread out, his nest is huge or if there is really as many as it looks. I always feel a bit bad for the males, they work so hard, driven by instinct.


----------



## Yaoilover12397 (Aug 12, 2011)

Yay, Can't wait for more updates.


----------



## PitGurl (Feb 22, 2011)

We have wigglers :-D!


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

YAY!!! Congratulations!


----------



## ab420 (Mar 27, 2012)

Congrats, you must be very excited!


----------



## PitGurl (Feb 22, 2011)

*Fri AM update...*

Babies are everywhere, dad is running around like a chicken with its head cut off :crazy:. I think he is being a little overzealous with his picking up and spitting routine though. It looks like the same fry over and over, I'm not sure they're even alive, I think he may have killed them :-?.


----------



## Pewmew (Jul 30, 2011)

woot hoo! babies!!!!! the fish from this line is awesome, your male hmpk's dad is a super great dad, hopefully yours will be awesome too  gl


----------



## PitGurl (Feb 22, 2011)

Babies are starting to free swim....


----------



## sparkyjoe (Feb 27, 2012)

They're lovely! Congrats!


----------



## PitGurl (Feb 22, 2011)

Removed daddy. I'm guessing 50-80 fry. First photo...


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

The parents are just beautiful. The fry picture also is very nicely taken and very nice camera you much have.


----------



## jeffegg2 (Apr 5, 2012)

PitGurl said:


> Removed daddy. I'm guessing 50-80 fry. First photo...


That was my guesstimate with spawn #1, but that turned into over 100... Where the heck they hide is beyond me....

Jeff.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

jeffegg2 said:


> That was my guesstimate with spawn #1, but that turned into over 100... Where the heck they hide is beyond me....
> 
> Jeff.



Fry are magical that's my answer there always seems to be twice as many as you can count >.> And awesome pic I wish I could focus on my fry with my camera


----------



## PitGurl (Feb 22, 2011)

Fry are doing well. Eating walter worms and infusoria. There are these tiny worm looking things on the sides of the tank they're trying to eat also. It's so funny to watch them figure things out. I've had to cull some fry already :-(, a few just never made it to the free swim stage.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

I have seen that. Some of my fry from a spawn looked like they just hatched a whole week later.

I also see tiny little squirming things on the side of my tank. I forget what they are called, but I'm pretty sure they are harmless. Also I'm hoping they are some good food to eat (for the fry). They get pretty long.


----------



## PitGurl (Feb 22, 2011)

So cute!


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Lol I know deep down he/she is trying to flare  And they look great so far cant wait till they color up.


----------



## Crowntailed (Apr 19, 2012)

looks like he is upside down


----------



## PitGurl (Feb 22, 2011)

...


----------



## sparkyjoe (Feb 27, 2012)

All I can think when I see that pic is... How many baby bettas can you fit on the head of a pin?

Too cute!


----------



## viviandponyo (May 21, 2012)

So cute!  and the perfect match... good job!! ya know.... I am thinking of buying some more bettas myself... hhmmm


----------



## PitGurl (Feb 22, 2011)

Quick update...
I've lost about 50% of my spawn :-(. Not really sure why but guessing a water quality issue. I noticed more and more fry were having issues swimming. The hornwort I used dropped all its darn needles and my pond snails had a population explosion all adding to the ammonia levels. I've been trying to siphion as much as I could out and replacing a 1/2 gallon of water each time but it wasnt helping much. In a desperate attempt to save my spawn I decided to do 100% water change. The fry arent even a week old so I knew it was risky and I could kill the spawn. I spent an hour catching all my fry and then replaced the water. I slowly acclimated and released them. So far eveyone is fine . I even got them to eat some golden pearls that I ground in to a fine dust. I kept one snail and will never use hornwort again.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Sorry to hear about your loss, pitgurl! Were you able to count the fry as you siphoned them?


----------



## EvilVOG (Nov 23, 2011)

Horwort is great until something starts killing it. then it's a disaster. I love it, but i won't ever use it again myself.


----------



## PitGurl (Feb 22, 2011)

@bettalover2033- There was more then I thought once I got them in to a cup, maybe around 30 or so. I saw a couple still having issues but I think they were already having problems. I just caught everyone I saw. I culled the obvious ones but may have missed a few.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

PitGurl:
I'm so sorry you have had such a hard time with your fry. At least you have about 30 left...not bad really.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Oh I see,well it's good that you did since they would give the strong healthy ones a good chance of living and growing space.


----------



## PitGurl (Feb 22, 2011)

*update*

Lost most the spawn :-( but still have a few little fighters left. They will be 2 weeks this Wed...


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Getting them to grow fast should be easy now. Do a lot of water changes and feed them a bit more than you regularly do a day, but in smaller portions.


----------



## PitGurl (Feb 22, 2011)

Fry count 4, maybe 5 :-?. They are in a 6.6 gallon right now. I'm taking out around a gallon a day and replacing it via drip system. They're really starting to explore the tank now rather then staying on the surface most the time. The ones that are left seem strong so I'm hopeful for them.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Even as little as 5 surviving, I'd suggest a 10 gallon tank because they will grow extremely fast. Also try using a lot of live plants that bunch together. They really enjoy that.

I'm sorry to hear you're on such a low number, but at least you have a few chances of getting a pair out of this spawn.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Considering the parents, you should get some beauties, too bad the number is so small. Keep up posted.


----------



## PitGurl (Feb 22, 2011)

4 1/2 weeks old. A bit small for their age but doing well. There are 5 of them. They are eating skeeter larva 3 times a day so I'm hoping that will put some growth on them. I noticed some chasing going on today.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

You are doing a great job with these fry, the pictures are adorable. What are you feeding them?


----------



## PitGurl (Feb 22, 2011)

Mosquito larva 3 times a day. They refuse to eat anything else :-?.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

I've never used mosquito larvae before so I was just wondering if their stomachs always turn that red color.


----------



## PitGurl (Feb 22, 2011)

It's more brown in real life, lot's of dark poo :razz:. I have 2 tubs set up in my backyard that I get them from, no ponds or swamps. I use a brine shrimp net to scoop them up and then I swirl it around in a cup of clean water to get the baby skeeters out. Then I use a eye dropper to suck them up and feed them to the fry. It's kind of a pain but I want to get as little of the tub water as possible in to my fry tank.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Interesting. I hear that the Larvae like to shoot down to the bottom. Is this true?

Also about how big are the tubs do you use? Ive seen breeders use small plastic shallow bins. Im probably going to try this soon. We have enormous Mosquitos here!


----------



## PitGurl (Feb 22, 2011)

I use 5 gallon feed tubs I got from tractor supply. They are shallow which the skeeters like. The skeeters do shoot down to the bottom, another reason for shallow tubs. What I do is scoop and then wait a few minutes for them to come back up then scoop again and so on. Use tank water from water changes in your tubs and add some oak leaves and you'll have skeeters within a week. Keep between 2-3 tubs so you don't run out. Depending on the size of your fry they should be able to eat the baby skeeters between 3-4 weeks old. The adult ones are great for conditioning breeding pairs.


----------



## Lizzie the Badger (Jun 12, 2012)

Good luck! I hope they survive!


----------



## PitGurl (Feb 22, 2011)

Starting to show some color


----------



## PitGurl (Feb 22, 2011)

Yum,Yum....


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

So cute! Is that a mosquito larva I spy?


----------



## konstargirl (Mar 9, 2010)

Aw! They are so cute!


----------



## PitGurl (Feb 22, 2011)

It is a mosquito. That's pretty much what they're eating right now. I'm trying to introduce attisons betta starter but so far I've only had one taker.


----------



## PitGurl (Feb 22, 2011)

Getting their ventrals....


----------



## laoshun (Apr 3, 2012)

tiny little ventrals xD


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Wonderful! Another hurdle passed. Beautiful clear pic by the way.


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

So adorable !!! Love those big eyes !


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

This is my favorite part of breeding!! They get their ventrals nd then they looks so adorable.

How old are your fry?


----------



## PitGurl (Feb 22, 2011)

just over 5 weeks


----------



## atteb (Nov 12, 2010)

They are adorable. Love the male you used, he is beautiful.

I am in the midst of conditioning a pair in hopes to do what you just did. I would be very happy with a small spawn if that were the case just to get a spawn would be nice.

I guess they are to young to sex yet?


----------



## PitGurl (Feb 22, 2011)

Still to young to sex. Plakats are hard to tell, even in older fry.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Aww this is adorable!


----------



## PitGurl (Feb 22, 2011)

6 weeks . They're starting to nip so bring on the jars and the water changes!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Just as long as the nipping and chasing doesn't get to extremes. You can hold back the jars for a couple months. They're looking good. From the pictures I can tell the curiosity has begun!


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

So cute! You're doing a great job with them... can't wait to see them all grown!


----------



## PitGurl (Feb 22, 2011)

11 week old. Flaring for the first time ...


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Super cute mine also just started flaring. I love it when they look like their trying so so hard to scare the others away.


----------



## Anitax3x (Aug 26, 2011)

Awesome pair and cute lil fry!! congrats on the success!


----------



## PitGurl (Feb 22, 2011)

Copper/red. I think this is a male but not 100% sure...


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

OMG how pretty!!!


----------

